# victor dog food is beef good for labs



## BWCA Labs Al Penke (May 27, 2010)

wondering if victor dog food is ok for our labs it has beef meal as first ingredient is beef ok for labs?


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

I have heard beef is not good for the Labrador Retriever...and was thinking I had heard that here on RTF. Hope people comment ~ because we're thinking about switching from Fromm's Adult Gold to Victor's Professional. Anybody using it?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Beef is fine for dogs. Fromm has a food that includes beef.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

We feed Victor,and are quite happy with it.


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

*Is beef good for Labs?*



Charles C. said:


> Beef is fine for dogs. Fromm has a food that includes beef.


Thank you, Charles. We did know that they have products for dogs with beef, but we were wondering specifically about the Labrador Retrievers and how they do on a dog food with beef as the main ingredient. (beef meal actually - a more concentrated protein than regular beef)


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

Jay Dufour said:


> We feed Victor,and are quite happy with it.


Thanks Jay, Which kind of Victor's dog food do you feed? They have a great rating. We're interested...we are pleased with Fromm's but Victor's price is better.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi-pro Plus...tourquoise bag .


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

bought my fist bag of victor yesterday. turquoise bag 30/20 (its for pups too) dog got his first meal tonight ate 2 cups in less than 5 mins. i switched from eukanuba which had gone up to 46 at TSC at my local feed store victor is 32 for 40lbs. they had other bags for 26. we will see tomorrow about how the stool is. he seemed to like it.

only initial drawback is the kibble size. its tiny. bout a centimeter in width


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

BWCA Labs Margo Penke said:


> Thank you, Charles. We did know that they have products for dogs with beef, but we were wondering specifically about the Labrador Retrievers and how they do on a dog food with beef as the main ingredient. (beef meal actually - a more concentrated protein than regular beef)


Serious question. Why would a specific breed of dog benefit from a certain type of protein? I think that work, activity level, and size would determine the best formula, but breed?


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

2tall said:


> Serious question. Why would a specific breed of dog benefit from a certain type of protein? I think that work, activity level, and size would determine the best formula, but breed?


I just changed over to Victor 6 weeks ago and the dogs are doing great.. My only complaint with all these foods is I wish the kibble was bigger size to require the dogs to chew versus inhale.


----------



## ndk3819 (Mar 12, 2012)

I switched to victor about 6 months ago and have had great results. I feed the hi-pro 30/20. Dogs have great energy and shiny coats. Less seems to come out the back end too.


----------



## Gunner's Dad (Jul 18, 2012)

So....is there or is there not something in beef that neg. effects Labs. Something along the lines of how collies cant tolerate ivermec?? I just started to give me dog beef bones from the butcher. i do not want to do something that might hurt him because i did not know about it.


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

No, there is nothing specific about Labs that makes feeding beef or a beef-based food a concern. Or any other breed as far as I know.
Edited to add: Some dogs might be allergic to beef. Just like some dogs are allergic to chicken, or soy, or wheat, etc.... Personally I would love to give Victor food a try if we could get it up here.


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

Our dogs are doing great so far on the Victor's Dog Food, stools are good, coats are doing real fine...size of kibble is a non issue for us...so far we really like the dog food for our Labs. Feeding Victor's Select Professional: http://www.victordogfood.com/


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

the only thing to be aware of is that beef is #1 on the list of most common food allergies and intolerances in all dogs, so if your dogs develop any new issues or symptoms you might want to suspect the food.

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?A=468

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2111&aid=143


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

been using victor for about 3 weeks and good results so far. feeding the hi-pro plus ($32) and i def like the results. plus having to feed 3.5 cups compared to 5.5 is great. my dog food container holds 30 lbs so normally with Eukanuba ($42) i feed 3-4 meals out of whats left in the bag after dumping it into the container before i start using whats in the container. it took 2 weeks to feed the rest of the bag with victor. 40# bag plus less per serving is really helping out my pocket book. 

even got my parents to start feeding it to their house dogs (6). they buy the all-life stage formulas which is $26 per bag. they were feeding IAMS and it was more than that for a 33# bag.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

A specific breed of dog, affected by a specific protein source I cannot see, unless there some sort of inherit intolerance to the protein. A specific dog doing better on one protein source over another, now that's entirely possible, particularly if said dog has Allergies to a certain protein source. Ex a lot of dogs are developing an allergy to chicken, nice to know there are other P-sources out there, I'll have to put victor on the list for protein allergies. Is beef the only protein source in the food?


----------



## hootchiesmom (Dec 2, 2012)

*Size of Victor Dog Food Bags?*



blake_mhoona said:


> bought my fist bag of victor yesterday. turquoise bag 30/20 (its for pups too) dog got his first meal tonight ate 2 cups in less than 5 mins. i switched from eukanuba which had gone up to 46 at TSC at my local feed store victor is 32 for 40lbs. they had other bags for 26. we will see tomorrow about how the stool is. he seemed to like it.
> 
> only initial drawback is the kibble size. its tiny. bout a centimeter in width


Have been buying the Victor No Grain Dog Food for the last 3 months. It is a new product that the local Ace Hardware just brought in. My bags are 30# bags. Have they reduced the size of their bags from 40#? I agree, wish the size of the kibble were larger.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

grain free is 30lbs. gluten free (no corn soy or wheat) is 40lbs. all there foods are gluten free the grains are rice, barley, etc


----------



## CharlieC (Jul 26, 2012)

I have one question, who actually makes the food for Victor? I have a friend that has his own brand of dog food, but does not manufacture it himself. I also hauled a lot of dog food back when I was trucking and I asked what I would have to do to start my own brand and was told all I would have to do was buy bags to put it in and they would be glad to fill them with the same food as many other brands they made, just would use a different shaped cutter to not get sued by another customer.


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

I just started feeding Fromm beef a month ago and my dog is doing well on it. The kibble size is really small which I don't like but I do like the fact that they are one of the only brands that have never had a recall.It's kind of expensive but it's worth the peace of mind not to have to worry about it and I've also cut him back 1 cup per day since I've been feeding it and he's still put on some extra weight.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

made in house by mid america pet food in north east texas

they make victor, mers cat food, and extruded advantage horse feed


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

I have been using it for several months now, feeding a little less in volumn, similar levels of protein and fat from previous brand. Dogs, lab and GSP are doing fine, stools are smaller and energy levels are better. My lab lost a few lbs, and the shorthair gained a few through the first bag. Minor adjustments to their quantity, and they are doing great. Shinny coats, healthy dogs.


----------

